# ICD-10 2018 PT Changes



## kimberly.shaw@airrosti.com (Sep 6, 2017)

Good Afternoon!

Does anyone know of a resource that breaks-down the new changes coming into specialties or injury/disease type, specifically MSK injuries?  

Thank you!

Kimberly Shaw


----------



## mmoss (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi Kimberly,

CMS has the 2018 ICD-10 updates listed. Here is the link https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/2018-ICD-10-CM-and-GEMs.html

Marie Moss


----------

